# How do you clean the lathe ways?



## el_d (Dec 23, 2010)

I would appreciate some help from yuzz folk.

I have recently acquired a "new to me Lathe:biggrin:" that has dirty ways (I think thats what its called). The Banjo,(again???)tool rest holder, wont glide under the spindle due to what appears to be some dried Poly??? There is a very little bit of rust on the ways and except for the dried clear "blobs" of Im assuming are a finish, the Lathe is in good shape. 

So what would be the best way to clean the ways and "smooth" them out so the banjo will glide across my "new:biggrin:" lathe?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 23, 2010)

I have used a palm sander on my lathe bed and then wax it with Briwax.  If it is just greasy dirty yuck and not hard stuff, then WD-40 will clean pretty good as well as lube everything.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 23, 2010)

I have used a sharp wood chisel laid on the ways and gently removed the offending build up whether it glue  or what ever. If you have "V" ways check the undrside as well. Then I very lightly sand the ways with fine emery paper glued to a flat sanding block. Then completly clean and reoil the ways with way oil.

Mike


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lupe, If there is rust, start with navel jelly, or CLR to remove the rust. Next, acetone and a putty knife or razor blade should remove all gunk.

Steel wool is acceptable to help with the task. I would NEVER touch one of my precision tools with sand paper. Not only does it change the exactness of the lathe bed, sand paper "opens the pours" of the cast iron and will actually promote rust.

Once everything is cleaned and adjusted, Boeshield T9 ( originally made Boeing Aircraft to protect airplane cast parts) does an amazing job of keeping the lathe clean and moving freely.

Boeshield T9 is available at Woodcraft, Rockler and many Home Depot.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Dec 23, 2010)

A non-woven sanding pad and WD-40 works well if the ways are not pitted with rust.  The pad should have very fine abrasive or no abrasive at all.  After the initial cleaning, just use paper towel or a rag to clean with WD-40.  Just remember that WD-40 is a better cleaner than lubricant.  Do not rely on it for long-term rust prevention.  If the lathe sits for long periods of time you will need to use something else to keep the rust away.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Once the lathe has been cleaned and treated with Boeshiel T9, I recommend using a magnetic heating vent cover over the lathe bed when using CA or Wet sanding.

Preventing the "goo" from getting into the lathe is much better than trying to fix the damage from acid (CA glue) or abrasive water (wet sanding).


----------



## randyrls (Dec 23, 2010)

It is best to prevent getting yuck on the ways in the first place.  A piece of heavy rubber shelf liner used for toolboxes covers the ways.  This is sold at HF and most auto stores.


----------



## moke (Dec 23, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Once the lathe has been cleaned and treated with Boeshiel T9, I recommend using a magnetic heating vent cover over the lathe bed when using CA or Wet sanding.
> 
> Preventing the "goo" from getting into the lathe is much better than trying to fix the damage from acid (CA glue) or abrasive water (wet sanding).


 
A great idea Andy, and Randyrls!  I have been using a top of a plastic box, knocking it off at least twice in the MM or Ca process.  These ideas will help lower my blood pressure and give the neighbors less of a verbage lesson!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 23, 2010)

moke said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Once the lathe has been cleaned and treated with Boeshiel T9, I recommend using a magnetic heating vent cover over the lathe bed when using CA or Wet sanding.
> ...


 
After all the improvements your advice has made to my photographs, it's the least I could do:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys Ill try this stuff to see what works. 

 I believe the clear junk is Poly, The guy I bought it from is a new turner and wasnt too careful with the ways. Other than that its a nice Delta upgrade for me.......:biggrin:


----------



## fernhills (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a razor tool that you use to get paint off windows,  gets that poly c/a drops off real good. Then i clean it with WD 40, wipe it off with paper towels. Then i either use that Boeshield or johnsons Paste Wax. What i do to protect the ways is to cut up a kitchen plastic bag so that it lays flat and then i am able to drape that over the whole ways section and i get no water or anything else, stays nice and dry.   Carl


----------



## drGeek (Dec 23, 2010)

I use 0000 steel wool and Johnson's Past wax.  It makes everything slide like magic and removes superficial rust while protecting the ways.
Good Luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## rherrell (Dec 24, 2010)

WD40 and 600 grit wet/dry paper.


----------

